# Aluminium Skin or GRP



## peedee

No not a question about how thick skinned you are but what do you prefer your motorhome body to made out of and why? 

My vote goes to aluminium because it seems to be easier to look after, keeps its shine longer, does not crack or glaze and is possibly easier to repair.

Am I right or wrong?

peedee


----------



## 113016

Aluminium is also lighter.
On a double decker trailer articulated trailer it saves about 1 ton.
That is fact.
Meaning more substantial fitments can still be used and keeping a descent pay load


----------



## peejay

On paper GRP sounds great but it can be a nightmare if you get delamination, I speak from experience.

I've voted Aluminium, Lighter and better finish but both have their pro's and cons, it'll be interesting to see the outcome.

pete


----------



## backaxle

I prefer the look of aluminium,but it does show up the slightest knocks and bangs,whereas GRP does not.


----------



## spykal

Hi

I voted GRP but it has to be the unique and seamless Monocoque construction that Autosleepers used when making their older well loved range of motorhomes ...now for the most part they too have gone down the "panels joined at the edges" type of construction. :roll: 

How about a combination...GRP all in one roof ( no joins) over an body that has aluminium clad sides.


Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grath said:


> Aluminium is also lighter.
> On a double decker trailer articulated trailer it saves about 1 ton.
> That is fact.
> Meaning more substantial fitments can still be used and keeping a descent pay load


He's right you know, those GRP trailers are so heavy, they carry no weight at all.

Kev.


----------



## oldun

Aluminium means loads of joints that will leak at some point in the future.

The caravan that seems to be a nightmare is the American Airstream. This is the unpainted caravan made of small panel of (rippled) aluminium held together by thousands of rivets just like the old fashioned aircraft.

If some of these do not leak after a few years it will be a miracle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

After seeing the cracks appearover winter on my grp rear end its aluminium

dave P


----------



## time-traveller

There is another alternative used by certain manufacturers - it's called ALULITE (that's not quite right!) or something similar. Essentially it's a GRP panel bonded to a thin aluminium skin. It gives the flexibility, chip and dent resistance and strength of GRP with the fine surface finish of aluminium. Sort of best of both worlds.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I voted GRP, well I would wouldn't I. 
Previously I owned a series of caravans, all aluminium and boy did I get some dents from stuff accidentally falling against the sides. In 4 years of owning a GRP surfaced vehicle it is still blemish free and just one rub over with this last year has kept it shining like new.
Damage to GRP can also be invisibly repaired by anyone competent in working in the material without the need to get to a MH specialist.


----------



## GerryD

Went for GRP because our last two vans have been GRP and they are easier to clean. Surely it is not a choice that buyers consider, the important thing is the layout and spec of the motorhome. Most owners would be blissfully unaware of the construction of the walls.
Gerry


----------



## Spacerunner

I voted other.

My 'van is constructed from polyester, or so it says in the handbook!

So far not a mark on it after 2 1/2 years and waxes up beautifully.


----------



## longman

I voted GRP again after owning caravans which dented at the slighted knock. Last year a dreaded white ran man smashed our off side mirror and the side of the van and their mirror, but the black marks on the panels just polished out. I have no doubt an aluminium panel would have been badly dented.


----------



## Jezport

GRP is defiantly going to resist marks more. When I have valeted Ali motorhomes that are nearly new they usually have quite a few dents.

A good quality polish should protect GRP from UV damage. I can spot a well looked after and regularly polished older vehicle a mile off.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> How about a combination...GRP all in one roof ( no joins) over an body that has aluminium clad sides.
> 
> Mike


eeerrrrrmmmmm!!!! you mean.....like........an AUTOTRAIL!!!!  

ours has an all in one roof cap down to aluminium sides.....


----------



## raynipper

I voted GRP even with less payload.
My van is mostly GRP with aluminum trim and it's the ally trim that has the corrsion and it shows.

Had an all GRP Winnebago many years ago. Looked like new after 9 years.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I voted Aluminium , but on reflection I think GRP is better, our roof is GRP, our body is Aluminium.

My reasons are simple, throw a stone at Aluminium you'll get a dent in it, GRP just bounces back same for branches etc.


Kev.


----------



## CliveMott

GRP (Fibreglass) unless its very special uses a polyester resin to bond it together. This has a limited life in the atmosphere and especially in the sun. Its measured in years but it will eventually suffer from osmosis, go soft and attract dampness. Earlier than this the sun and the elements will attack the gel coat, thats the outer surface. Those who have had vans a few years will know that the colour comes off on the rags, thats the start of the gel coat breaking down.. However GRP is easy to make into sculptured shapes so most vans have a mixture of GRP and aluminium flat panels. The finish on aluminium panels should outlast that on GRP by a large margin - unless you paint the GRP when it will be the same. Only the americans paint GRP to hide such terrible GRP mouldings. But the main frame is also important. Those that don,t suffer from water ingress are made of aluminium. Most UK vans (if not all) use a timber frame that is fine until you get damp in then they rot for a while before you find out its there. Ally framed vehicles tend to just leak, so you repair the leak and all should be fine. (I hope).

Panel van conversions suffer from rust. So you just cannot win in the long term!

We have had all types.

C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Our GRP roof might be painted then, we had some horrible grotty stuff growing on it, but T cut removed it, with a bit of effort, but only a little colour on the rag afterwards, so likely to be paint no gel coat, MH made in Italy, not GB.

Last time it needed cleaning I got up there with a pressure washer (not on full power) and the grime went quicker and is taking longer to come back, no leaks as I was very careful not to spray under roof vents, but went away from or along them.

I take your point on the wooden frames, not had any probs with ours yet, but previous two went for that reason to a dealer who has facilities to fix it.


----------



## Tan-all-over

We have just changed from alluminium to GRP and have to say our old m/home shone so nice all the time even after just a wash but not long ago we had a branch catch the side all along the lenth which spoilt its looks leaving a 1/4 " deep line. I may be wrong but think that maybe if it had been GRP it would be easier to deal with than the aluminium. It did dent very easy and being so shiny made the dents stand out. So, Im hoping that we will not have to worry too much now. Hows this for proof........Our motorhome has a dent line across the two external locker doors, (which are alluminium) while the body (GRP) as only a rub mark which I intend to get off when I can. This is the new one, well, to us (I know, I should have spoted it at the dealers). But it goes to show the difference.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

GerryD said:


> Most owners would be blissfully unaware of the construction of the walls.
> Gerry


Yep thats me - all the gear no idea :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spartacus

I've got aluminium on my current van but would prefer GRP - more "ding" proof and much more easily repaired.

GRP on the roof also provides resistance to hail, as I found out on a recent trip in France when we were bombarded


----------



## ob1

I once reversed into a caravan parked in the Calais dock parking area, or at least that's what the owner said, I didn't feel a thing! Apparently he was on one foot just getting into bed and the shunt knocked him over. To cut a long story short we examined his caravan the next morning in fine detail and couldn't find a scratch. We surmised that a, he was having me on, or b,the rear panel had simply bent and then sprung back. If so then it must be GRP for me.

Ron


----------

